# Deep Pile Mitts?



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Any idea how long till you get some in stock?

My mate has seen mine and wants one.

Thanks


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Adam,

Im guessing that as you already have yours, you have one of these Deep Pile Wash Mitt

We have set the new code up in preperation of the new stock..... which should be here sometime in March I guess


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah I have one. Just for a mate really

Thanks I'll keep my eye on the site.

Do you still have the older MF ones from Meguiars?


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

See the link above


----------

